
My experience building a 761 TiB ZFS file server on FreeBSD - reacharavindh
https://aravindh.net/post/zfs_fileserver/
======
reacharavindh
Hi HN!

I shared my blog post/notes of building a ZFS file server and testing its
write performance. Thought it might of interest here. Appreciate any feedback.
Not just the tech stuff - this is one of my first blog posts. So, any kind of
feedback (website/writing/content) is welcome.

